# [Cubase and spitfire Audio users] Would you buy my ready-to-use orchestral frame/template?



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello,
In the last 6 months I heavily worked on creating an orchestral frame (or template) to have my 20+ Spitfire Audio Libraries. After showing it on my YouTube channel I started to receive inquiries to share or sell it.

My question for you is:
*would you buy it? 
and how much would you price it?*

The template release will contain:

Cubase Pro project file + expression maps + remote control setup
Vienna Ensemble Pro project file
Lemur project file

The result is an orchestral frame/template where all libraries are disabled by default (so takes 10 seconds to load) and with a fully integration that allows to do lots of things.

Lemur:

Lemur content is updated based on the selected track in Cubase
One button to enable/disable instruments in Vienna
View on all the articulations of the selected instrument
Integration with Quick controls in Cubase, configured for the most important 8 controls per instrument
Buttons to control the Cubase layout
One dedicated page per instrument with the most used midi controls
Cubase

One track = 1 instrument with all the articulations loaded and switchable through Lemur
250+ more tracks
Mixer fully setup with groups per library + groups per session + aux channel for reverb and delay
Expression maps for all sample libraries
Tracks arranged like a real orchestral sheet (Woodwinds, Brass, Percussions, Strings + others)
Vienna

All setup and disabled at startup
Automations setup to allow enabling/disabling through Lemur and Cubase

Thanks for your reply

Here it is one of the main video showing it


----------



## MrHStudio (Aug 31, 2018)

Surely for it to be useful I would need exactly the same libraries as you use. Nothing wrong with the you tube though


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2018)

To me this is like buying someone elses clothes. They might fit, but there will probably have to be many altercations to make it fit what I do and how I work Choices of instrumentation and what we like or don’t like is very subjective (that’s IF we owned all the same instruments and plugins, pretty big IF). Even Hans Zimmer’s templete wouldn’t fit what I do or who I am, so I would either have to drastically alter it, or rebuild it for myself anyway.

Not to say that it couldn’t be a cool learning tool or starting point. It’s just after a short time I would still be cherry picking what I thought were the best parts and rebuilding it into a templete for me. And as with most synths, the usable parts for me may only be 10 or 20 percent, but that’s just me.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

MrHStudio said:


> Surely for it to be useful I would need exactly the same libraries as you use. Nothing wrong with the you tube though



Yes sure!

Exactly the same or a subset of them!

Consider it as a modular approach, you can easily take out the ones you don't use


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> To me this is like buying someone elses clothes. They might fit, but there will probably have to be many altercations to make it fit what I do and how I work Choices of instrumentation and what we like or don’t like is very subjective (that’s IF we owned all the same instruments and plugins, pretty big IF). Even Hans Zimmer’s templete wouldn’t fit what I do or who I am, so I would either have to drastically alter it, or rebuild it for myself anyway.
> 
> Not to say that it couldn’t be a cool learning tool or starting point. It’s just after a short time I would still be cherry picking what I thought were the best parts and rebuilding it into a waredrobe for me.


Of course
It can be the template for your template

There is hours of coding done to integrate the three applications that you won't need to do it again yourself

Consider it like a palette for spitfire audio libraries that allows you to quickly and easily access instruments, with very efficient use of memory


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 31, 2018)

We all need to pay the bills, and you've obviously created a very powerful template that serves your needs, but there are simply too many variable factors involved to make your template a plug and play option for others. It's akin to OCR software in which you scan a page of text to save time typing it in manually. By the time you've gone back to correct all the mistakes the software created, you may as well have typed the page of text in. Building a template with our own available libraries, plugins, etc. will be more efficient from scratch than trying to modify yours to fit our tools.

Just my two cents,
Dave


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 31, 2018)

It would take way more time to figure out someone else's template than to build your own.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> We all need to pay the bills, and you've obviously created a very powerful template that serves your needs, but there are simply too many variable factors involved to make your template a plug and play option for others. It's akin to OCR software in which you scan a page of text to save time typing it in manually. By the time you've gone back to correct all the mistakes the software created, you may as well have typed the page of text in. Building a template with our own available libraries, plugins, etc. will be more efficient from scratch than trying to modify yours to fit our tools.
> 
> Just my two cents,
> Dave



Thanks good point!

But true if you are an experienced composer

Maybe this could be more useful and appreciated by those who never did it or don't have the time to do one?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 31, 2018)

Is the beginning of your video a representation of how your template sounds? In general I don´t think buying templates brings you anything great sound..it is a lot of the input by the guy who sits in front of the desk. But man..if that sound example in the beginning is your template, I would anyways not buy it because it is drown in reverb so much..I don´t like the sound that much. And building up your own template is so much more fun btw too. Ecpsecially when you get a cool sound and you feel accomplished by the hours and sweat you put into all of that.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It would take way more time to figure out someone else's template than to build your own.



I plan to create an how to explaining how it works with accompanying videos

I already shared with someone and he found it very easy and intuitive to use


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Is the beginning of your video a representation of how your template sounds? In general I don´t think buying templates brings you anything great sound..it is a lot of the input by the guy who sits in front of the desk. But man..if that sound example in the beginning is your template, I would anyways not buy it because it is drown in reverb so much..I don´t like the sound that much. And building up your own template is so much more fun btw too. Ecpsecially when you get a cool sound and you feel accomplished by the hours and sweat you put into all of that.



There is a misunderstanding on the term orchestral template

What I will sell is an integrated set of files between cubase, vienna, lemur and spitfire audios

Nothing to do with the sound or mix which is totally not set.

So as I said before it is a palette to use spitfire audio libraries easily, but still you can tweak the mix and reverb and everything else as you want

Hope it clarifies


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 31, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> There is a misunderstanding on the term orchestral template
> 
> What I will sell is an integrated set of files between cubase, vienna, lemur and spitfire audios
> 
> ...



So you sell the frame, right? I don´t know..but don´t you think people have their own setup and workflows? I mean go and try it out, maybe some poeple are interesting in buying that. If that helps, thats cool.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 31, 2018)

I concluded a while ago that templates are something I absolutely have to make myself, otherwise I don't have an intimate "inside-out" intuitive understanding of them, which defeats the whole point.

If I have the money, I can hire you to fix my bicycle, cool. But I can't hire you to learn French, because if you put in the work you'll be the one who knows the language, not me. Templates (for me at least) are more like the language than the bicycle, and cannot be delegated.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I concluded a while ago that templates are something I absolutely have to make myself, otherwise I don't have an intimate "inside-out" intuitive understanding of them, which defeats the whole point.
> 
> If I have the money, I can hire you to fix my bicycle, cool. But I can't hire you to learn French, because if you put in the work you'll be the one who knows the language, not me. Templates (for me at least) are more like the language than the bicycle, and cannot be delegated.



I know what you mean, that is also why I created my own. And being an IT developer/architect I have used all my knowledge to create a modular, extensible, efficient one

I just think that what I have done might be helpful to others 
That is why I show it for free on my YouTube channel, but this has lead to many asking for the files and some willing to pay

So just trying to understand what you guys think about it.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> So you sell the frame, right? I don´t know..but don´t you think people have their own setup and workflows? I mean go and try it out, maybe some poeple are interesting in buying that. If that helps, thats cool.



Ok interesting maybe I should call it orchestral frame because I see that when we talk about template is deeply linked to the mixing and fx used

Maybe you are right, should just sell it and see from the feedback I receive if worth investing in it


----------



## Quasar (Aug 31, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> I know what you mean, that is also why I created my own. And being an IT developer/architect I have used all my knowledge to create a modular, extensible, efficient one
> 
> I just think that what I have done might be helpful to others
> That is why I show it for free on my YouTube channel, but this has lead to many asking for the files and some willing to pay
> ...


Sorry to be discouraging, you wanted feedback, so... But everyone is different. If you think of a relatively complex setup involving Cubase, VEPRO & Lemur as _scaffolding, _it might well have appeal to some who use those tools, providing an overall structure from within which they can personalize, customize and work. I could imagine that under certain conditions this could be most helpful.

I just use Reaper on a single computer with hardwired TouchOSC, so the entire scenario is out of my league. But if I ever did want to set something up similar to what you have, I'd definitely at least take a look at what you're offering.


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks and d


Quasar said:


> Sorry to be discouraging, you wanted feedback, so... But everyone is different. If you think of a relatively complex setup involving Cubase, VEPRO & Lemur as _scaffolding, _it might well have appeal to some who use those tools, providing an overall structure from within which they can personalize, customize and work. I could imagine that under certain conditions this could be most helpful.
> 
> I just use Reaper on a single computer with hardwired TouchOSC, so the entire scenario is out of my league. But if I ever did want to set something up similar to what you have, I'd definitely at least take a look at what you're offering.



Thanks and I appreciate your honest feedback! I want a serious debate here

Indeed this comes out like a really limited set of users who wants to work with cubase, Vienna, lemur and spitfire audio

I suppose that if price would not be too high you might end up buying it, proven it has a value on your workflow


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 31, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Thanks and d
> 
> 
> Thanks and I appreciate your honest feedback! I want a serious debate here
> ...



Yes, just in my case: I don´t know what lemur is what it does and I don´t care. You know, probably it is great tool, but the more specific your template is aimed to specific tools and workflows chances are getting low that you sell that because people need besides to jump on your philosophy in workflow to have those tools. And that limits imo the number of people who are interested into even buying things like that. Imo you should when you anyways want to sell something, e.g. sell "knowledge". Sell things what people can use without painting in the same colors as you do. Like a more general thing. Like good efficient orchestration. Regardless if you are using vienna or spitfire or whatever, when you are good in knowing how efficient orchestration works you can mockup great sounding stuff with kontakt factory libraries and that is what people (I guess) are more interested? Maybe? :D


----------



## marcodistefano (Aug 31, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Yes, just in my case: I don´t what lemur is what it does and I don´t care. You know, probably it is great tool, but the more specific your template is aimed to specific tools and workflows chances are getting low that you sell that because people need besides to jump on your philosophy in workflow to have those tools. And that limits imo the number of people who are interested into even buying things like that. Imo you should when you anyways want to sell something, e.g. sell "knowledge". Sell things what people can use without painting in the same colors as you do. Like a more general thing. Like good efficient orchestration. Regardless if you are using vienna or spitfire or whatever, when you are good in knowing how efficient orchestration works you can mockup great sounding stuff with kontakt factory libraries and that is what people (I guess) are more interested? Maybe? :D



Good point!

But I already share my knowledge on my YouTube channel and for free

Probably I need to find the right segment for selling this, you are right not everyone fall into this category cause the combination of tools we can use is enormous 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Brueland (Sep 4, 2018)

I have been fortunate to test an early edition of this after reaching out to him after I discovered his videos. As personally being inexperienced with Cubase and VEPro, it felt pretty natural to compose and start out with these templates. The great overview of important buttons and automation sliders of the essential CC's (articulations, mic positions and dynamics, etc) made using Lemur on my iPad a great addition to my workflow. I've tried to incorporate Lemur several times before, but this is the only setup which made it work smoothly for me.

After a clarifying Skype call we got it up and running together, and I've not had issues with it since. I think this tweaking was of value making it easier to foresee where other composers might have challenges when incorporating it themselves, as every composers libraries and setups are different.


----------



## marcodistefano (Sep 5, 2018)

Brueland said:


> I have been fortunate to test an early edition of this after reaching out to him after I discovered his videos. As personally being inexperienced with Cubase and VEPro, it felt pretty natural to compose and start out with these templates. The great overview of important buttons and automation sliders of the essential CC's (articulations, mic positions and dynamics, etc) made using Lemur on my iPad a great addition to my workflow. I've tried to incorporate Lemur several times before, but this is the only setup which made it work smoothly for me.
> 
> After a clarifying Skype call we got it up and running together, and I've not had issues with it since. I think this tweaking was of value making it easier to foresee where other composers might have challenges when incorporating it themselves, as every composers libraries and setups are different.



Thanks Sindre, I am happy you are using it succesfully

I think the main lesson learnt here are:
1 - I cannot call orchestral template, because it is not. It is more an integrated environment between Lemur-Cubase-Vienna-Spitfire Audio
2 - This is probably not for everyone since it is limited to these 4 technologies so need to talk to the right segment
3 - I need to make a short video to explain better what I am talking about 

Thanks for your feedback and help
Marco


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 19, 2018)

How much ram is required?


----------



## marcodistefano (Sep 19, 2018)

Will Blackburn said:


> How much ram is required?


See it in action, in this video I had a PC with 32 gb


I started to sell it to some composers at an introduction price and it works fine, let me know if you are interested to be one of these.

The official product will be released somewhere in October.

I will release a video to explain better what it is soon.


----------



## Josh Richman (Sep 21, 2018)

A Logic + SA, would consider purchasing.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 3, 2018)

this is funny, i was about to post a thread asking if someone would actually create me a template, but would have to be with my libraries , plus im with studio one


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 3, 2018)

igwanna said:


> this is funny, i was about to post a thread asking if someone would actually create me a template, but would have to be with my libraries , plus im with studio one


Well that would not work for you then


----------



## igwanna (Oct 3, 2018)

is there such service though? which someone creates a template for clients? who does that? sound engineers?=


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 3, 2018)

igwanna said:


> is there such service though? which someone creates a template for clients? who does that? sound engineers?=


I am sure someone is out there ready to do it
just start a new thread asking for this service


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 11, 2018)

still_lives said:


> I would think that most people who have gotten to the point where they own all four things (Cubase, VEP, Lemur, and a bunch of Spitfire libs) probably also have their own established workflow and templates already.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that when people pay for something, they expect ongoing support. So now, their template/configuration headaches become your template/configuration headaches too. So price accordingly  (or at least manage expectations)
> 
> But I don't mean to be discouraging or negative, because you do offer a lot of valuable insight to the community. Best of luck in your endeavors, and your setup does seem really cool (if highly specific).


In the meantime three composers already bought it and got value out of it.
I decided to sell it in small pieces per library at a low price, with bundle options.
SLA will be clear, you can hire me for 1 hour to help with the setup but there is no support.
As these are things I use myself they are super tested and working.


----------

